# Allow me to introduce myself...



## Yumi Koizumi (Feb 9, 2015)

I haven't written any fiction since I was quite little, but read like crazy all my childhood. All fiction, as far as creative writing goes, and a real love for reference material (weird)...

I'm writing my first novel, and want it to be the first in a suspenseful series. I've had it in my mind for over a year, and just started putting it down. 

Even with all that forethought, I'm realizing I'm stuck on a few key things to round out my setting(s), so I'm going to ask what others think about these ruts!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Yumi. This is a good place to ask questions, especially in the writers discussion forum 

Anyway once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the words games or procrastination central forums you will be able to post your own creative works as well as choose your own avatar and signature.

Meanwhile along with asking your questions (again generally in the writers discussion, ask away anytime   ) you can also seek out one of our mentors in purple that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So look around and get to know us a little. I think you'll like us


----------



## Boofy (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, hey there Yumi! Boofy here :3

You've certainly come to the right place. You can't stop these guys from giving you a friendly help up. We're all climbing together, after all. I hope you enjoy your time here and I look forward to seeing your work around the forum! ^^


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome Yumi WF is the place to be to get you moving in the right direction to get you started writing that first novel. The writing discussion is the perfect place to get really good feedback on your writing dilemmas. If you just want to bounce around ideas and chat, the lounge is the go to place. I would like to encourage you to check out all of the challenges WF has to offer, This is a wonderful oppertunity to show your mad writing skills. Writers need readers, so I hope you take the time to read and critique. Mentors are standing by to offer you help and support. Hope to see you active on the boards and I am looking forward to reading your work. Have a wonderful time exploring WF.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you, Mr.! I must be serious-I purchased software to help me write! 

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you, Boofy! I hope you don't mind my saying your large avatar immediately reminded me of an anime "Who"! 

- - - Updated - - -

@Firemajic, poetry is something very different to me than long-ish plot-/character-driven pieces. I can keep far enough ahead in my mind for poetry and just write (harder if rhyming is a burden), and write off the cuff. Fiction (~100k) is proving much harder to 'set up' than to actually write!

I have no clue, but is there money to be found in poetry, or should one simply expect to enjoy the art for art's sake? I imagine it's easier to pay the bills once you are known/established, but it is a mystery to me.

Thanks for writing!


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey hey welcome to WF! Love your user name! If you're looking for some help or writing advice this is the place to be.

It's a fantastical place of encouragement and motivation.  See ya around on the forums!  ^_^


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 9, 2015)

Lol, I think if you are going to write poetry, you need a backup plan to pay the bills...Writing poetry is like working a puzzle, the individual pieces doesn't make a beautiful picture until you fit all the pieces together--then, you have something special..


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks, "am"!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 9, 2015)

I drew her myself, hah ^^ It's actually a sort-of-me, from back when I had yellow/orange hair :3 

Never seen Who, but I will have to give it a look-see, now ^^


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the insight, @Firemajic. 

Being out of work has given me the time to pursue poorly paying pursuits like writing, where if I'm making money, I'm too busy!


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Feb 9, 2015)

Boofy,

I mean by "Who", Cindy Loo Who, from The Grinch Who Stole Christmas! 









Boofy said:


> I drew her myself, hah ^^ It's actually a sort-of-me, from back when I had yellow/orange hair :3
> 
> Never seen Who, but I will have to give it a look-see, now ^^


----------



## randyveach (Feb 10, 2015)

Yumi,
Like you, I am new to the forum.  Welcome, and good luck in your work.
Randy


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Yumi, welcome to the forum! 

We have a Fiction section which may interest you in both reading material and where to post excerpts from your novel. Writing a book can be a daunting task, so feel free to ask any questions. 

What sort of novel are you writing?


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome! I am new as well and I have already received some helpful feedback for the first few chapters of my novel. I hope to read some of your work in the future!

Good luck writing and may the Force be with you...


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you, @randyveach!

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you, @Guy!

I see that section, and see it is strictly for posting works in progress. I hope to have the _courage_ to post there in the near future! 

I know I can read works there from others and by comparison tell whether I'm ready to! 



> What sort of novel are you writing?



Hmm.. I'm pretty sure it's _sci-fi thriller_ (vs. horror)... I _think_. But the sci-fi part is only there to explore the characters by allowing them to do more that you & I can. It is planned out as a series, where the MC gradually realizes why their past is so strange (memories) & missing. 

Life-saving, implanted technology serve to break the MC into a completely different world from the mundane, working with others to bring down the agency that misuses/abuses the technology. Tech is not the plot driver at all, and is seldom even mentioned. It is more important to me to explore what the character(s) do when given these enhancements, good or bad, and shy. 

Since these enhancements are only concerned with intelligence and memory, the questions answered for a reader are more like: "If you were way smarter than everyone around you, how would your life change?" I'll bet it wouldn't be all rosy. 

I particularly love when a bad guy/gal (antagonist) turns out to not be that bad, but events have made them so. They actually started out quite like the protagonist(s), but events made them justify the actions we see at first as Bad(TM)... 

That wasn't the 1-liner response you were looking for, I'll bet! 

Thanks!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 12, 2015)

Yumi Koizumi said:


> Boofy,
> 
> I mean by "Who", Cindy Loo Who, from The Grinch Who Stole Christmas!



LOLlol  I KNEW she looked familiar....


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2015)

View attachment 7599


----------

